# Ben-Hur: Neuer adrenalingeladener Trailer zum Remake des Filmklassikers



## MatthiasBrueckle (15. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ben-Hur: Neuer adrenalingeladener Trailer zum Remake des Filmklassikers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ben-Hur: Neuer adrenalingeladener Trailer zum Remake des Filmklassikers


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (15. Juni 2016)

Macht neugierig, der Film muss ja ein schweres Erbe antreten, an einen Charlton Heston kann man nicht so leicht rankommen ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juni 2016)

Den Trailer finde ich echt übel. Da fehlt mir allein schon aufgrund der Musik schon jede Motivation, mir den anzuschauen. Da ich das Original auf DVD habe, wird das aber eh nicht nötig sein. Ich mag keine Remakes bzw. nur in den allerseltensten Fällen. Das Einzige, was noch schlimmer ist, sind Reboots.




SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Macht neugierig, der Film muss ja ein   schweres Erbe antreten, an einen Charlton Heston kann man nicht so   leicht rankommen ^^



Den dürfte man noch als erstes ersetzen. Nicht weil er ein mieser  Schauspieler ist, aber für solche NRA-Spinner hab ich nicht viel übrig.  Dennoch mochte ich den Original-Film.


----------



## Neawoulf (15. Juni 2016)

argh ... Doppelpost!


----------



## golani79 (15. Juni 2016)

Bin da auch mehr als skeptisch - eigentlich bräuchts gar kein Remake.

Die Version von 1959 ist immer noch super und die Stummfilmfassung ist auch nicht schlecht


----------

